# MS Office dynamic content



## Grumpy

I am trying to set the header of my file to be dynamic. I was thinking of a mail merge to a file, or using an image that auto updates on load of the document. 

The reason is I have a header for my stationary that will appear on many of my documents. This header may change, and if/when it changes I want it to change on all the documents when I open them. 

Does anyone know how I can do this? Mailmerge won't really work for what I am trying to do... and I can't figure out how to make a picture update it's self.


----------



## Grumpy

Never mind I figured it out.


----------



## Cole

Answered your own question, lol


----------



## hatchet

What did you end up doing to fix it Grumpy? I have a similar issue with Excel where I want to piece together a page from 3 different range of cells.


----------



## giddonah

I'd like to hear it too. I was thinking of templates, but it probably wouldn't update existing files.


----------

